# أسرة تحرير مجلة المنتدى



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]رئيس تحرير المجلة *​​ *My Rock*​ *[FONT=&quot]( للمراجعة النهائية قبل الرفع )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مدير التحرير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دونا نبيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للمتابعة أول بأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
خدمة المواقع والبرامج ورفع الصور والفوتو شوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عياد - [/FONT]**Jesus is the truth*​ *[FONT=&quot]
تنسيق وإعداد والمراجعات الأملائية والنحوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيموندد – [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عبود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أعضاء أسرة التحرير حتى الآن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالترتيب الهجائى [/FONT]*​ *apostle. Paul*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبن يسوعنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلمار 1000[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليعازر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيموندد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تيماف ماريا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرجس منير[/FONT]*​ *Jesus is the truth*​ *[FONT=&quot]عياد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عبود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نيفيان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا آسف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأنى مش شايف الأسماء فى الأستطلاع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو نسيت حد ياريت ينبهنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أى عضو عايز ينضم نتمنى ذلك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مطلوب الآن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رسام كاريكاتير [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يوفقكم ويبارك حياتكم
ممكن ابقي معاكم
بس ايه الي هعمله ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنضم لأسرة التحرير*
*SECRET ANGEL**[FONT=&quot]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]!! [/FONT]**MR.BeBo**[FONT=&quot] !![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واثقة فيك يا رب[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أستفتحنا بأول موضوعين فى المجلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ / النهيسى – موضوع ثقافى جمييل ( زيه كالعادة ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع الصور الخاصة به[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
دكتور / [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]apostle. Paul[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– بموضوع عن الشبهات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وربنا يستر ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طبعا مش هنقول اية هما المواضيع دلوقتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتقرا فى وقتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا كمان حضرت موضوعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كدة عندنا ثلاث مواضيع جاهزة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثقافى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شُبهات دينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقد ساخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هِمتكم معانا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا سأضطر الى الجوء للديموقراطيية ذات الأنياب

:smile02:smile02:smile02
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوا هما اسره  التحرير بيعملوا ايه---؟؟
 مش عايزين مراجع لغه عربيه هههههه--
 انا  حاجزه اسره ميدان الفرجه على التحرير و هما شغالين --هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا هما اسره  التحرير بيعملوا ايه---؟؟
> مش عايزين مراجع لغه عربيه هههههه--
> انا  حاجزه اسره ميدان الفرجه على التحرير و هما شغالين --هههههه


*هنحتاجك أكييييييد فى مراجعات لغوية عميقة *
:94:​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يوفقك ياعبود
وانشاءالله ها تبقي اجمل مجله
بس هي الاقسام فيها ايه 
يعني مثلا هايكون فيها قسم للمرأه
لو كده انا جاهزه هههههههههههه
والموضوع نبعته ازاي علي الخاص وازي بالظبط


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ربنا يوفقك ياعبود
> وانشاءالله ها تبقي اجمل مجله
> بس هي الاقسام فيها ايه
> يعني مثلا *هايكون فيها قسم للمرأه*
> ...


*طبعا فيه قسم للمرأة *
*أبعتى ع الخاص*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلنى موضوعين كمان من الأستاذ أيموندد
الشهير بــ " كُن معافى "
مُرشد روحى ( للتعقيد )
وشعر عربى جميييييل
بقى عندى ( خمس ) مواضيع 
وخمسة وخميسسسسسة فى عين العدو 
طبعا دة غير مكان ( الزعيم ) اللى محجوز أصلا
إحم ...

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بكدة عندى مواضيع من الآتى أسمائهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]apostle. Paul[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزعيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النهيسيى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيموندد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عبود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ترتيب الأسماء بالحروف الأبجدية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة اللى هنتبعه لما نكتب أسماء أسرة التحرير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

باشا ,, مطلوب مشاركات من اعضاء ببعت مواضيع مهمة لهم في رسالة خاصة لحضرتك و حضرتك تشوف اذا كان مناسب ولا لأ ,,, صح !!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> باشا ,, مطلوب مشاركات من اعضاء ببعت مواضيع مهمة لهم في رسالة خاصة لحضرتك و حضرتك تشوف اذا كان مناسب ولا لأ ,,, صح !!!


*[FONT=&quot]لأ مش كدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]العضو هيختار موضوع هو عمله قبل كدة أو مجهزه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل اللى بيحصل انه بيبعت لى اللينك أو الموضوع مكتوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنبتدى نراجعه أو نختصره علشان يكون مناسب للمساحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأختصار طبعا بيكون بعد موافقة العضو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد المراجعة اللغوية والأملائية والتنسيق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأدارة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتراجع المواضيع وهى اللى توافق على الرفع [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

و ابعتلك لينك الموضوع علي الخاص ولا علي الزوار ولا هنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*لأ مش هنا طبعا
يفضل ع الخاص
*​


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2013)

اتعرض وبشده يا عبوووووووووووود
قولى المطلوب بس 
وانا فى الخدمه هههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (30 أكتوبر 2013)

استاذ عبود انا مطلبش منى حاجة شوف حضرتك اقدر اساعد ازاى وانا تحت امرك


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بعت علي الخاص


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2013)

موتابع


----------



## Jesus is the truth (30 أكتوبر 2013)

أحب أن أنضمن للأسرة بخدمة ألا وهي " شرح درس " وهي عبارة عن وضع درس في كل مرة إما من الفوتوشوب أو البرامج او الفيس بوك .. الخ 

أنا جاهز إذا تم قبولي في هذة الخدمة بجانب خدمتي الأساسية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> موتابع


*شكرا لمتابعتك وأهتمامك ...
كله هيصب عندك فى النهاية يا كبيرررر
*​


Jesus is the truth قال:


> أحب أن أنضمن للأسرة بخدمة ألا وهي " شرح درس " وهي عبارة عن وضع درس في كل مرة إما من الفوتوشوب أو البرامج او الفيس بوك .. الخ
> 
> أنا جاهز إذا تم قبولي في هذة الخدمة بجانب خدمتي الأساسية


*فيه ركن كمبويتر فى المجلة - مع الألتزام بعدم وضع لينكات للبرامج 
جهز لنا درس واحد فى حدود 2-3 صفحات وورد مع الرسم التوضيحى للشرح 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أنضم لأسرة التحرير *​​ *candy shop*​ *Crazy Man*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولرسومات الكاريكاتير [/FONT]*​ *SECRET ANGEL**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( موكى سابقاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التشكيل النهائى  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سيُعلن بعد وصول المساهمات الفعلية من الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فيه حد تانى بيرسم كاريكاتير هنا ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة مهمة جداً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]جميع المواضيع ستخضع لموافقة الأدارة قبل وضعها فى المجلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتم وضع ( بروتوكل للكتابة ) فى المجلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيُعلن عنه قريباً[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (31 أكتوبر 2013)

بروتكول ؟؟ ودا بيتجاب منين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> بروتكول ؟؟ ودا بيتجاب منين


*دة مجرد أتفاق أدبى بين الأعضاء*
*لما تقريه سيتضح لك الموضوع *​


----------



## soul & life (31 أكتوبر 2013)

استاذ عبود انا فهمت يعنى ايه بروتكول ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن نعرف اقسام المجله 
علشان لو كده اشوف انا ممكن اعمل مواضيع في قسم ايه
وابعت لحضرتك موضوع
واساعد معاكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أقسام المجلة كالتالى 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدينى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ الروحى ( خاص بالإيمان المسيحى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المرأة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( كل ما يتعلق بالمرأة / المطبخ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثقافة وفنون [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( معلومات ثقافية عامة / فنون )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تكنولوجيا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( برامج الكمبيوتر / الموبايل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قضايا المجتمع  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( كل ما يتعلق بالشارع المصرى )
تاريخ ( خاص بالمواضيع التاريخية )
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سياحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( نشرات سياحية عن البلدان )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آراء حُرة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( مقالات مكتوبة للأعضاء )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عبود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( عامود خاص بى عافية ودراع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترفيهى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( نُكت مصورة / تعليقات فيس بوك / قصص مضحكة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدب وشعر وقصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صور [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( تشمل معلومات عامة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخبار المنتدى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( تشمل دعاية لمنتدانا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ركن أضافى  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( لا يزال تحت الدراسة والمناقشة مع الإدارة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أنتظار مقترحاتكم وأضافتكم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

* نسيت     قسم   ودة اساسى ومهم  قسم الرياضة  ياشباب اين هووووووووووووو​*


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2013)

> *[FONT=&quot]عبود *​*[FONT=&quot]( عامود خاص بى عافية ودراع )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


الكبير كبير 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## grges monir (31 أكتوبر 2013)

انا لسة شايف المووضع دلوقت
الواحد فى غيبوبة ولا اية


----------



## grges monir (31 أكتوبر 2013)

> *[FONT=&quot]قضايا المجتمع  *​*[FONT=&quot]( كل ما يتعلق بالشارع المصرى )*​





> ​[/FONT]


مهم جدا حاليا
بس هيكون في الراى والراى الاخر
يعنى هنعض فى بعض
مين بقى هيسلك ههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أقسام المجلة كالتالى
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدينى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ الروحى ( خاص بالإيمان المسيحى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المرأة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( كل ما يتعلق بالمرأة / المطبخ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثقافة وفنون [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( معلومات ثقافية عامة / فنون )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تكنولوجيا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( برامج الكمبيوتر / الموبايل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قضايا المجتمع  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( كل ما يتعلق بالشارع المصرى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سياحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( نشرات سياحية عن البلدان )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آراء حُرة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( مقالات مكتوبة للأعضاء )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عبود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( عامود خاص بى عافية ودراع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترفيهى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( نُكت مصورة / تعليقات فيس بوك / قصص مضحكة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدب وشعر وقصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صور [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( تشمل معلومات عامة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخبار المنتدى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( تشمل دعاية لمنتدانا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ركن أضافى  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( لا يزال تحت الدراسة والمناقشة مع الإدارة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أنتظار مقترحاتكم وأضافتكم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*
فين التاريخ ؟؟

دا حتى أنا و حبو نعمل شغل إبن لاذينة فى الجزء دا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مهم جدا حاليا
> بس هيكون في الراى والراى الاخر
> يعنى هنعض فى بعض
> مين بقى هيسلك ههههههههه


*لآ ...فيه قسم للآراء الحرة
قضايا المجتمع زى الأخبار الثابتة المهمة 
مناقشة دستور - محاكمات للشخصيات العامة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> فين التاريخ ؟؟
> دا حتى أنا و حبو نعمل شغل إبن لاذينة فى الجزء دا*


*تم أضافة قسم التاريخ
انتى اول واحدة قلت عليها فى الأقتراح
بس أنتى أنشغلتى ( بالولة ) اللى بيلعب كورة ويكسر لك القزاز 
وحوبو التاريخ الفرعونى
بس محتاج أرجع لأحمس ذات نفسه علشان يفسر لى الهيروغليفى اللى هتكتبه 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه 
لا بئا أحمس أنا تلميذته ههههههه هو إلى معلمنى الهيروغليفى. ههههههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*طيب وهو كتّاب المواضيع ثابتين كل مرة ولا فى تنوع

اصل مش معقول نفس الشخص هيكتب فى نفس الباب مفيش غيره افكاره هتخلص اصلا 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب وهو كتّاب المواضيع ثابتين كل مرة ولا فى تنوع
> اصل مش معقول نفس الشخص هيكتب فى نفس الباب مفيش غيره افكاره هتخلص اصلا
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]ياراجل أنت نفسك عندك مواضيع تغرق الف مجلة مش عدد واحد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبمجرد ما أسمك يتحط ع المجلة هيولعوا فينا 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]اذا كنت تقصدنى أنا ...فأنا على استعداد أتنازل لك عن المجلة بحالها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل أفكارى ما تخلص وتبور 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن كل اللى حيلتنا أربع مواضيع من أربع اعضاء فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من ضمنهم أنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخرنا يوم الأحد ( اليوم ) مساءاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدها هنغير كل أستراجيتنا للمجلة وهيبقى مجهود منحصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أثنين من الأعضاء فقط [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## white.angel (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*لا بقى فين عامود السينما .. انا استاذه ورئيسة قسم فى كتابه *
*التقارير النقديه فى الافلام البوليووديه :2::2:*

*لو قررتوا تحطوا العمود دة خدونى معاكم :t33::t33:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*لينك العدد الأول*

*[FONT=&quot]هذا هو العدد الأول بعد أن تمت مراجعته من الأدارة والموافقة عليه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الرفع من هنا 
:download:
*​​



*[FONT=&quot]ومن هنا *​​  :download:





​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]العدد القادم ...اللى يحب يشارك يبعت مشاركته بصيغة ( وورد )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويرفعها على مركز رفع ويبعتها لينك ( على الخاص ) للعضو[/FONT]*​ *Jesus is the truth**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو من سيتولى التنسيق [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (14 نوفمبر 2013)

هو كان فى عدد سابق؟؟ ولا ده هيكون اول عدد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> هو كان فى عدد سابق؟؟ ولا ده هيكون اول عدد


*أول عدد اللى نزلت لينكه دة
العدد القادم اللى عايز يبتدى يجهز 
ألا الأول
يعنى أية عدد سابق ؟؟؟؟
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
*​


----------



## soul & life (14 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش انا اسفة غبت يومين ومخدتش بالى من مشاركتك اللى فيها لينك العدد اللى فات
لسه حالا واخدة بالى منه وعلشان كده بسأل


----------



## soul & life (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جاارى التحميل النت ربنا العالم بيه 
 مش كنتم وزعتم لينك المجلة على الاعضاء علشان نعرف انها نزلت او حتى تثبتوا اللينك على الرئيسية كام يوم كده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> جاارى التحميل النت ربنا العالم بيه
> مش كنتم وزعتم لينك المجلة على الاعضاء علشان نعرف انها نزلت او حتى تثبتوا اللينك على الرئيسية كام يوم كده


*نزلته فى موضوع منفصل ع العام
عندك لينكين ... اللى يريحك أرفعى منه 
نوزع أية ؟؟
هو تموين يابنتى ؟
ع االعموم دة لسة نازل حالاً ...يعنى بنار الفرن 
*​


----------



## soul & life (14 نوفمبر 2013)

وهو التموين وحش حد لاقيه

جارى الرفع ربنا يسهل ويوصل بالسلامة


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 ديسمبر 2013)

الأخوة الاحباء اعضاء المجلة .. ننتظر مواضيعكم في رسالة خاصة إليّ 

نرجو أن يكون اللون الرئيسي للكتابة هو *هذا اللون *


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

طب انا مش هعرف ابعت مواضيع علشان انا علش الموب

ممكن ابعتلك لينك


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> طب انا مش هعرف ابعت مواضيع علشان انا علش الموب
> 
> ممكن ابعتلك لينك



لو هاتبعت لينك ملف وورد على سيرفر خارجي يعني مفيش مشكلة .. ولكن إذا كان لينك موضوع تم نشرة في المنتدى فمش هاينفع لأن دي مش مجلة كدا .. كدا احنا بنجمع مواضيع من المنتدى ونحطها في ملف واحد .. فإية الفكرة ! وإية اللي هايشد العضو انه يقرأ المجلة طالما المواضيع مكررة ؟ 


ببساطة : إحنا عاوزين مواضيع جديدة لانج


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

يبقي كدا مش هقدر لأني مش بدخل المنتدي غير من علي الموب


----------

